# Is it too early to know if I've failed?



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

I really struggled to finish my first novel due to a number of nervous breakdowns (hospitalisation, depression, yada yada) AND fibromyalgia. Aside from living in pain I really struggle now with the associated cognitive impairments, so I'd write then forget what I've written or get confused in the middle of it. Anyway, I published my novel around Dec 12 and after my basic expenses I was left with nothing to do marketing. It is ALOT harder than I expected.
I spent about £18.00 on Facebook ads to promote my page and in that time I've acquired close to 800 'likes.' I've built a basic site using a Wordpress template but I'm struggling to get people to sign up. I tried to inveigle people to sign up with a contest but it didn't work. 
I've been featured in two interviews so far and I've two more on a couple blogs coming up where I'll do a giveaway. I did one Kboards ad. Waiting to do a Goodreads giveaway. I've tried to use my circles to promote it and I guess it's still early days but I'm feeling like a failure already. 
Some advice would be greatly appreciated x


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

It is way, way, way too early to declare yourself a failure.

Lightning doesn't strike most of us, and some of those things that look like lightning strikes are "instant successes" after their 10th book or 30th year of writing. 

Write at least 2 more books, do more advertising, then do it again.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

800 likes on FB already? That's not failure, not at all! I've been at this for about a year and a half, sold just around 55,000 books, published 9 books, and I only have around 950 FB likes. So, I would say that you're off to a good start!

One thing that I will caution you about, though - it's your first book. So, if the sales don't come right away, keep at it. Keep reading the boards to see what strategies are working for others, and keep on writing. You'll build an audience if you treat this whole thing like a business. And, so far, you seem to be doing just that. So keep on keeping on, girl! 

Sorry to hear about your health issues, though.  

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BradMcDauthor (May 22, 2014)

You have only failed when you quit writing and never write again.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Unless you mean Dec 12, 2013, no. And even then, no. This is a long, long, long - did I mention long - road. If you enjoyed the writing, do more of it. Then some more. 

Don't judge you or your success/failure so harshly.  

Also, you're several steps ahead of most because you just used inveigle.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Spend 25% of your time hustling to get reviews on your first book. 

Spend the other 75% writing sequels.

Once you have 25 good reviews and at least one sequel, THEN advertise.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

You're doing fine 

Love your cover and blurb! All you have to do is hang in there and persevere


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

MyraScott said:


> It is way, way, way too early to declare yourself a failure.
> 
> Lightning doesn't strike most of us, and some of those things that look like lightning strikes are "instant successes" after their 10th book or 30th year of writing.
> 
> Write at least 2 more books, do more advertising, then do it again.


Thank you very much Myra


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

anniejocoby said:


> 800 likes on FB already? That's not failure, not at all! I've been at this for about a year and a half, sold just around 55,000 books, published 9 books, and I only have around 950 FB likes. So, I would say that you're off to a good start!
> 
> One thing that I will caution you about, though - it's your first book. So, if the sales don't come right away, keep at it. Keep reading the boards to see what strategies are working for others, and keep on writing. You'll build an audience if you treat this whole thing like a business. And, so far, you seem to be doing just that. So keep on keeping on, girl!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words and warm welcome Annie, appreciate it


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

BradMcDauthor said:


> You have only failed when you quit writing and never write again.


Thank you Brad. I will try to remember this.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

To be honest, I think your blurb needs a slight change. You start right off the bat talking about the race of the main character and 16-year-old so and so facing blah blah is a tired trop of the YA blurbdom. I can't tell from your cover that your MC is biracial, so I don't think it's what you need to lead with.

I just whipped this up, but this is a book I think teens would be more interested in and parents would be more interested to buy. . .

Escaping rising racial tensions on her little island, Eliza Aurelio and her grandmother are sent to a quiet town in Southwest England for their own safety. But the town is troubled. Residents are mysteriously disappearing and Eliza's chance discovery to another magical realm allows her to connect the abductions to this strange place. Only she can make things right and protect her family and the rest of the town. Only she holds the key. But a doorway opened is not always easily closed and young Eliza has to look inside herself for the strength to win. Otherwise, she will not leave the other realm alive.

Your current blurb sounds preachy. Teenagers and adults who read teen fiction don't want preachy.  They want an escape, so while it's GREAT you put those themes in, I wouldn't draw attention to them in the blurb. Maybe in the front matter of the book you could put a link to a reader companion to ask questions about those themes for teachers, parents, etc that links to your website. Parents are always looking to help their children with their reading etc. It could also be doubled as questions for reader groups etc.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh and you SO have not failed. I didn't mean my help to sound like you failed, NOT AT ALL. Work on the next book!  Wait on promoting until you have more than one book for readers to glom.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Monique said:


> Unless you mean Dec 12, 2013, no. And even then, no. This is a long, long, long - did I mention long - road. If you enjoyed the writing, do more of it. Then some more.
> 
> Don't judge you or your success/failure so harshly.
> 
> Also, you're several steps ahead of most because you just used inveigle.


Thanks Monique - you made me laugh I do judge myself harshly sometimes and I am working on it. I appreciate all the encouragement and advice, thanks


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Spend 25% of your time hustling to get reviews on your first book.
> 
> Spend the other 75% writing sequels.
> 
> Once you have 25 good reviews and at least one sequel, THEN advertise.


Thanks Cherise, I'm making a note


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Sever Bronny said:


> You're doing fine
> 
> Love your cover and blurb! All you have to do is hang in there and persevere


Thanks for the encouragement and compliments Sever Really appreciate it.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> To be honest, I think your blurb needs a slight change. You start right off the bat talking about the race of the main character and 16-year-old so and so facing blah blah is a tired trop of the YA blurbdom. I can't tell from your cover that your MC is biracial, so I don't think it's what you need to lead with.
> 
> I just whipped this up, but this is a book I think teens would be more interested in and parents would be more interested to buy. . .
> 
> ...


Thank Elizabeth Ann. I'm going to take another look at the blurb


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I think if you're not enjoying at least some part of the process.  As long as you still want to do this, and can enjoy at least part of it, there's no reason to quit or feel that you've failed.  If it's making your health worse, through anxiety or too much stress, it might be good to cut back on whatever part of the process is hurting you, though.  Your health is nothing to mess with!    Best wishes.  You seem awesome!!


----------



## Edward Giordano (Dec 20, 2014)

Besides the fact to say that it is way too early to think that you failed. Failure is a merely a mindset, you are going to encounter many obstacles along the way, but if you are willing to persevere you will come out resilient and successful.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

It's way too early to think about failure. You have a beautiful cover going for you and your FB ads are getting some results. I agree with Cherise that the best thing you can do now is put out sequels and work on getting reviews. Once you've got sequels, you'll be in a position to run sales on this book to attract people to your other work. (Personally, I'd look at $3.99 as probably the maximum price for a debut indie novel of this length and genre, but not everyone agrees on that.) With sequels and reviews in place, you'll be positioned to get the most bang for your buck with advertising. But don't feel like you have to do everything and be everywhere. Interviews, blog tours, etc, can get overwhelming very quickly. Pick a couple things that you enjoy or that take a minimum of time/effort and just do those. But the single most important thing is to write more books. 

Also, I agree with Hsh that you shouldn't forget to take care of yourself. This is a very anxiety-inducing business and can really leech away at your emotions. During times when it feels too depressing, take a break from looking at sales numbers and rankings. Sometimes a writer needs to relax and enjoy the process of writing the next book, without the pressure that comes from worrying about the existing book(s).


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

My 19 year old daughter has fibromyalgia - have a look at the Dragon speech to text programme - that will a great help to you as it is to her.


----------



## Michael McClung (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Ali,

About twelve years ago, now, I was diagnosed with clinical depression, just after my first book came out. Long story short, I didn't get much writing done for about five or six years, convinced I was done as a writer. Fast forward to today. I've got three full length novels out, a collection of short stories, and a couple of books for beginning readers. And a crap-ton of other projects in various stages of completion.

Don't get overwhelmed. Don't get suckered into the mindset that this is an either/or situation: either  instant success, or abject failure. Lots of people will tell you the writing business isn't a sprint, but a marathon. Their hearts are in the right place, but they're wrong. It's not a sprint or a marathon. It's a lifelong journey that only ends when you write your last word, ever. 

As for whether you are successful, that depends on your definition of success. My own definition is simple: when my kids are all grown and they pick up one of dad's books to read, they finish it and say "Holy crap, the old man can/could write." That will be success for me.

What is success for you?


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

HSh said:


> I think if you're not enjoying at least some part of the process. As long as you still want to do this, and can enjoy at least part of it, there's no reason to quit or feel that you've failed. If it's making your health worse, through anxiety or too much stress, it might be good to cut back on whatever part of the process is hurting you, though. Your health is nothing to mess with!  Best wishes. You seem awesome!!


Thanks very much H I cannot lie, the idea of failing at anything makes me very anxious. I suppose that is a huge part of it. Maybe when therapy kicks in I'll feel a bit better Thanks for the kind words and encouragement


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Edwyth said:


> Besides the fact to say that it is way too early to think that you failed. Failure is a merely a mindset, you are going to encounter many obstacles along the way, but if you are willing to persevere you will come out resilient and successful.


Thank you Edwyth. I don't suppose I can argue with you


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Carol (was Dara) said:


> It's way too early to think about failure. You have a beautiful cover going for you and your FB ads are getting some results. I agree with Cherise that the best thing you can do now is put out sequels and work on getting reviews. Once you've got sequels, you'll be in a position to run sales on this book to attract people to your other work. (Personally, I'd look at $3.99 as probably the maximum price for a debut indie novel of this length and genre, but not everyone agrees on that.) With sequels and reviews in place, you'll be positioned to get the most bang for your buck with advertising. But don't feel like you have to do everything and be everywhere. Interviews, blog tours, etc, can get overwhelming very quickly. Pick a couple things that you enjoy or that take a minimum of time/effort and just do those. But the single most important thing is to write more books.
> 
> Also, I agree with Hsh that you shouldn't forget to take care of yourself. This is a very anxiety-inducing business and can really leech away at your emotions. During times when it feels too depressing, take a break from looking at sales numbers and rankings. Sometimes a writer needs to relax and enjoy the process of writing the next book, without the pressure that comes from worrying about the existing book(s).


Thanks Carol. I have been thinking about dropping the price but I couldn't decide as everyone seems to have different ideas on overpricing and underpricing. 
It was a relief to hear you say all of this is 'anxiety inducing' stuff. I will try to enjoy it again and worry less. Many thanks Carol x


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

EC said:


> My 19 year old daughter has fibromyalgia - have a look at the Dragon speech to text programme - that will a great help to you as it is to her.


Thanks so much EC! I will definitely have a look


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Michael McClung said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> About twelve years ago, now, I was diagnosed with clinical depression, just after my first book came out. Long story short, I didn't get much writing done for about five or six years, convinced I was done as a writer. Fast forward to today. I've got three full length novels out, a collection of short stories, and a couple of books for beginning readers. And a crap-ton of other projects in various stages of completion.
> 
> ...


First of all I am sorry about your diagnosis Michael. I am happy you fought and made a comeback. I get overwhelmed quite easily and besides hoping that psycho therapy will help, I am not sure what else will help. I thought that reassurances from people who have walked the road before would encourage me and it has been so far, thanks. You made me smile with your definition of success Michael. Thanks for that. For me success would be to write stories that people love to read.


----------



## Axel Blackwell (Aug 10, 2014)

if you're still breathing, it's too early


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

You haven't failed until you give up. Like many others here, it took 7 books before I saw "success" Success to me meant enough money coming in to pay my mortgage back then. That changed to enough money to go full time. Now it means, enough money to keep doing this! It changes with circumstance, but I've been self-pubbing since 2000. 14 years later I have 12 products on sale (2 are box sets) each has 3 editions (paper, ebook, audio)

Keep going.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Axel Blackwell said:


> if you're still breathing, it's too early


Lol, ok Axel, I'll remember that


----------



## timothymckean (Dec 20, 2014)

You haven't failed until you stop.  Decide not to fail, and keep going.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> You haven't failed until you give up. Like many others here, it took 7 books before I saw "success" Success to me meant enough money coming in to pay my mortgage back then. That changed to enough money to go full time. Now it means, enough money to keep doing this! It changes with circumstance, but I've been self-pubbing since 2000. 14 years later I have 12 products on sale (2 are box sets) each has 3 editions (paper, ebook, audio)
> 
> Keep going.


Thanks Mark. It's really helped hearing everyone's stories and all the encouragement. I guess I wasn't seeing the whole picture. Thanks to you and all our friends here for sharing with me


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

timothymckean said:


> You haven't failed until you stop. Decide not to fail, and keep going.


Will try my utmost best to keep going. Thanks Timothy


----------



## timothymckean (Dec 20, 2014)

You know how many rejection notices Stephen King got before he published Carrie?  If this is just your first it's too early.  Even if the book sells nothing (which it won't) wear it as a badge of honor and start outlining the next book.  Read some author biographies to put things in perspective too.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Your cover is the best cover I have ever seen on Kboards, if covers are important you should be a millionaire now.

Most of the time I have something to add this is not right or something else. I would try giving your Description a space between paragraphs. It's a lot of words all jumbled together and hard to read. I would give it time, very early to worry about sales now.

The look inside reads nice, I think you will have no trouble getting sales with the book, give it time.

Cover is "*MAGICAL*"


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

timothymckean said:


> You know how many rejection notices Stephen King got before he published Carrie? If this is just your first it's too early. Even if the book sells nothing (which it won't) wear it as a badge of honor and start outlining the next book. Read some author biographies to put things in perspective too.


Hmm, good point. Thanks Tim. I really hadn't thought of that but you're right.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Michael Buckley said:


> Your cover is the best cover I have ever seen on Kboards, if covers are important you should be a millionaire now.
> 
> Most of the time I have something to add this is not right or something else. I would try giving your Description a space between paragraphs. It's a lot of words all jumbled together and hard to read. I would give it time, very early to worry about sales now.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your compliment and advice Michael. I will put some spaces between the paragraphs. Oh and thanks for the encouragement Appreciate it.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I really think you have to drum it in to yourself that writing is a long game.

There are a few people who have had fast success but they are not the norm.

For a long time, not a lot will happen. For most people they keep writing and publishing more books, for however long that takes, sometimes a few months, sometimes a few more years, and then gradually it all begins to pay off.

If you're health problems mean that you will struggle with the concept outlined above then I really don't think that writing is for you. I don't want to be harsh as it looks to me like you are a talented writer with a good business head too, (both very helpful in being successful!) but I have a lot of experience with helping others through depression and the ups and downs of publishing (the bad reviews, the months where you only get one sale, etc) can really take their toll on people who aren't mentally strong enough to handle it at that time.

I encourage just about everyone I meet to try their hand at writing (mostly so they discover it isn't nearly as easy as they think it is) but I would never encourage someone with serious depression to jump into publishing. Writing yes, as it is very therapeutic, but publishing, no - it is a whole different thing.

Anyway. If you are looking for some simple reassurance, then I echo what everyone else has said, that you can not possibly know if you have failed at this point in the game and it sounds like you are actually doing brilliantly. Just be careful with your health. Watch for signs like constantly checking your reports and getting upset or stressed by the slow results, and step away if that happens.

Feel free to PM me any time (or to completely ignore this post and roll your eyes if I've completely misread your post, that's okay too)
Hugs xx


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

One of the best pieces of advice that I picked up on  Kboards was "The best advertisement for your book is writing the next book." When a new book comes out, more people discover you, and it can help increase sales of your previous book.

So, what are you working on currently? Also, if you need help with your blurb for your next book, you can always post it here and ask for advice. People here are very helpful.


----------



## bwcolborne (Jun 11, 2014)

To directly answer the title question: unless today is 70 years after the day you died, then yes it is too early to know if you've failed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

If you've managed to publish at all, given the obstacles you've faced, how can you even consider that you might be a failure? You're a champion.

As far as advice, I have little to offer because I'm still trying to figure everything out, but I would say go over the lists of promo sites and line some up. 

Other than that, keep writing every day that you can and celebrate every word you get down.

I hope 2015 will take your breath away, sugar. Have a hug. 

Dawn Lee


----------



## RBK (Nov 28, 2014)

Ali,

What everyone has said already is totally relevant and spot on.

All I'll add is this:

I've just been tracking my earnings since I started publishing in 2012.

I made $300 in that first year, most of those from one book that I priced high at $5.99 and rode on some lucky wave for a while. Another book I published that year sold pretty much nothing.

In 2013, I continued to study craft and business, write, and publish, and I made $6,500 for the year.

In 2014, I continued to study craft and business, write, and publish, and I'm on course to make over $30,000 for the year.

Publishing is a long game. Don't quit. Your covers are awesome. Your sample is well edited, beautifully formatted and engaging. Only suggestion I'd say is split your blurb into smaller, more digestible chunks.

But just keep your head down. I can't promise "riches", but I can promise that if you keep on working hard and putting out quality books, your income will increase in some form or another.

Study craft and business, write, and publish.

Good luck, and have a very happy new year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

You may also want to check your categories and keywords. Your book sounds like young adult contemporary fantasy, but it is classified as SWORD AND SORCERY. Methinks that is NOT the audience you are looking for.   Sword and Sorcery tends to be dark, gritty, and violent, and often included highly sexualized situations. You are completely missing your target demographic. You also have it classified as a children's book, when I think it would be more teen/young adult.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got fibro, too, so I can totally relate to battling the fog and forgetting what you wrote the day before. For me, it makes me feel stupid, even though I'm not. In fact, I'm a licensed psychotherapist and I know that I shouldn't listen to myself when I tell myself I'm stupid.  Fibro makes things harder, but not impossible. We just have to be a bit gentler with ourselves and be very, very careful about comparisonitis. Self-publishing is the best route for me because I don't have to worry about deadlines, other than self-imposed. I have to make allowances for days/weeks where I literally cannot think. Somebody earlier mentioned Dragon Speech to Text. I use that and it definitely helps, although there are still some days when words elude me. Words like "desk" or "cup" or whatever my MC's name is. Or my oldest child's name.  (Mine have learned to respond to Kid 1 and Kid 2, if necessary.)
My suggestions: 
1) Don't compare.
2) Work out a health regimen for sleep, nutrition and exercise and stick to it.
3) Keep sight of the big picture, which as many have pointed out is not placing all of your hopes in 1 (or 2, 3, 4, etc) books. Think "long-game." 
4) Learn to embrace mistakes, including failure. Failure helps you learn what not to do. Repeated failure is simply a narrowing down process until you end up succeeding. Mistakes are signs that you are willing to take risks. Success on any level, in any field, for any person is impossible without risks. 
5) Don't quit.


----------



## Colhane (Dec 20, 2014)

Never give up!  I have several family members that have similar health struggles and I know the kind of choices you have to make to get through your day. You have come so far by simply getting to the "Save and Publish" button.  That is huge, don't lose sight if it!  The advice others have given you here has encouraged me.  I am new to all of this and struggle with the same doubts.  Your illness has taught you to take the long view of life and writing is a long term proposition.  You have much to say and a unique perspective that will gain a hearing in time.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

You are not a failure.    You are awesome.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

I wasn't going to comment, because I didn't think I had anything useful to add, but then I realized that maybe I do...

When I was in public school and high school I got good grades without really trying, so I never learned how to study properly. Then, when I went to university after being out in the workforce for several years, I got myself into a bit of a bind. I was working two part-time jobs and going to school full time, and I bit off more than I could chew. Science at the uni level is way more complicated than it was in high school, and suddenly I needed to study. But I didn't know how, and I didn't have time, and I was falling desperately behind. And that was really bad, because I didn't know how to deal with it. So, I ended up flunking a few classes and winding up on academic probation. And that was even worse, because I had never failed at anything, and especially not school. So I spent the Xmas break having an identity crisis. I was a failure, I was stupid, etc. It was one of the lowest times in my life. But I decided that I wasn't going to let that be who I was, and so I sat myself down and asked myself how to fix the hole I'd dug, and how I could get myself off probie ASAP. And it was hard, but I did it. And it taught me the most important lesson of my life - how to fall, and then pick myself back up and keep going. That's not failing. It would have been failure only if I let it keep me down.

All of that is not to say you've failed, btw. I just thought it might be a helpful story to share. And as Michael says, your cover rocks.


----------



## Jake Parent (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't be so hard on yourself. 

No matter what you do in life, you have to keep putting one foot in front of the other. Keep adapting and always be open minded. 

You'll get where you want to go if you keep working at it.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Alithedreamer! You've gotten a lot of good advice, I just want to be the echo to their words with my post. (((((((((((Big hug))))))))))) Hang in there.  I like your blog- you are an overcomer, and publishing will be just another part of that story of overcoming.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I really think you have to drum it in to yourself that writing is a long game.
> 
> There are a few people who have had fast success but they are not the norm.
> 
> ...


I completely get what you've said Evenstar. I will try to be cautious with my health


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

bwcolborne said:


> To directly answer the title question: unless today is 70 years after the day you died, then yes it is too early to know if you've failed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the advice Dana and bw I am working on another story but I find it hard to focus on doing that while I'm trying to get the first one out there.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

DawnLee said:


> If you've managed to publish at all, given the obstacles you've faced, how can you even consider that you might be a failure? You're a champion.
> 
> As far as advice, I have little to offer because I'm still trying to figure everything out, but I would say go over the lists of promo sites and line some up.
> 
> ...


Awww thanks for the hug Dawn. You lot are just too lovely. Thanks  You guys really made my day today and I felt like I just got an extra boost to keep me going. Thanks alot


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

RKC said:


> Ali,
> 
> What everyone has said already is totally relevant and spot on.
> 
> ...


Thanks RK I really appreciate the advice and encouragement. Could you suggest how I might break up the blurb. I tried to do it today after another friend here suggested it but I found it looked awkward when I put spaces between paragraphs.
Thanks for the best wishes and have a fabulous 2015 too x


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> You may also want to check your categories and keywords. Your book sounds like young adult contemporary fantasy, but it is classified as SWORD AND SORCERY. Methinks that is NOT the audience you are looking for.  Sword and Sorcery tends to be dark, gritty, and violent, and often included highly sexualized situations. You are completely missing your target demographic. You also have it classified as a children's book, when I think it would be more teen/young adult.


Thanks so much for pointing this out. I'm completely astonished! I'm pretty sure this wasn't the category I chose for the book! Definitely I classified it YA fantasy :-/ Thanks very much for pointing this out. I'm going to check it out now x


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Donna White Glaser said:


> I've got fibro, too, so I can totally relate to battling the fog and forgetting what you wrote the day before. For me, it makes me feel stupid, even though I'm not. In fact, I'm a licensed psychotherapist and I know that I shouldn't listen to myself when I tell myself I'm stupid.  Fibro makes things harder, but not impossible. We just have to be a bit gentler with ourselves and be very, very careful about comparisonitis. Self-publishing is the best route for me because I don't have to worry about deadlines, other than self-imposed. I have to make allowances for days/weeks where I literally cannot think. Somebody earlier mentioned Dragon Speech to Text. I use that and it definitely helps, although there are still some days when words elude me. Words like "desk" or "cup" or whatever my MC's name is. Or my oldest child's name.  (Mine have learned to respond to Kid 1 and Kid 2, if necessary.)
> My suggestions:
> 1) Don't compare.
> 2) Work out a health regimen for sleep, nutrition and exercise and stick to it.
> ...


Thanks very much Donna. It really meant alot to hear from you, as you also battle with fibro. I gave up journalism because it became so hard and I often felt stupid as well. Funny about calling your kids Kid 1 and kid 2 lol. I often forget the names of people close to me. I checked out the Dragon Speech to Text as I think it would be helpful but I can't afford to get it, so perhaps in the near future.
I will keep the advice in mind, thank you so much. x


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Colhane said:


> Never give up! I have several family members that have similar health struggles and I know the kind of choices you have to make to get through your day. You have come so far by simply getting to the "Save and Publish" button. That is huge, don't lose sight if it! The advice others have given you here has encouraged me. I am new to all of this and struggle with the same doubts. Your illness has taught you to take the long view of life and writing is a long term proposition. You have much to say and a unique perspective that will gain a hearing in time.


Thanks alot for your encouragement Colhane. I was and am still greatly encouraged by what everyone here said today. I felt really uplifted today and actually someone's comment made me burst into tears. I got caught by surprise. I am really thankful for everyone who has taken time to answer. Every word has meant something to me and contributed to lifting me up from the pits.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> You are not a failure. You are awesome.


Bless you Cinisa. Thank you xxx


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

ShayneRutherford said:


> I wasn't going to comment, because I didn't think I had anything useful to add, but then I realized that maybe I do...
> 
> When I was in public school and high school I got good grades without really trying, so I never learned how to study properly. Then, when I went to university after being out in the workforce for several years, I got myself into a bit of a bind. I was working two part-time jobs and going to school full time, and I bit off more than I could chew. Science at the uni level is way more complicated than it was in high school, and suddenly I needed to study. But I didn't know how, and I didn't have time, and I was falling desperately behind. And that was really bad, because I didn't know how to deal with it. So, I ended up flunking a few classes and winding up on academic probation. And that was even worse, because I had never failed at anything, and especially not school. So I spent the Xmas break having an identity crisis. I was a failure, I was stupid, etc. It was one of the lowest times in my life. But I decided that I wasn't going to let that be who I was, and so I sat myself down and asked myself how to fix the hole I'd dug, and how I could get myself off probie ASAP. And it was hard, but I did it. And it taught me the most important lesson of my life - how to fall, and then pick myself back up and keep going. That's not failing. It would have been failure only if I let it keep me down.
> 
> All of that is not to say you've failed, btw. I just thought it might be a helpful story to share. And as Michael says, your cover rocks.


Hmm. Thank you for sharing that with me Shayne. I understand. We won't know some roads until we walk them. I will try to think differently about it. Thanks for the compliment too


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Jake D. Parent said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> No matter what you do in life, you have to keep putting one foot in front of the other. Keep adapting and always be open minded.
> 
> You'll get where you want to go if you keep working at it.


Thanks Jake I am literally at the stage where I am taking everyday one day at a time, taking it one foot step at a time to carry on, so I understand that concept. I will try to be more open minded.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

SunshineOnMe said:


> Hi Alithedreamer! You've gotten a lot of good advice, I just want to be the echo to their words with my post. (((((((((((Big hug))))))))))) Hang in there. I like your blog- you are an overcomer, and publishing will be just another part of that story of overcoming.


Thanks so much Sunshine, bless you x


----------



## Glenna (Dec 1, 2014)

Alithedreamer,  
I understand the fog.  It happened to me post-chemo.  All the clearness and crispness of multi-layered thinking of which I was so good at, disappeared into a distorted, obscuring goo.  I've pushed myself to regain ground, but very nearly gave up.  Yes, I now have to google around for that elusive word which never before escaped me, but, Yeah! for Google!  I also print off everything I write and keep it in real file folders, according to what chapter I think the scene, event, etc. would best fit into.  Yes, it is more labour intensive, however, I don't mind this approach too much, as I'm ancient and this is how I wrote before computers.  It has saved me from the black hole of my computer and the frustration of forgetting.  Once I flick off the computer, everything likewise disappears from my mind, but that fat pile of paper on the real desktop does not.  

Keep up your work.  You already have completed a book.  That is certainly NOT failure!


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey, 

Take it easy on yourself. You've gotten a book written, formatted, and published. You know how very, very many people haven't made it that far down the road?

You're no more a failure at writing for not having immediate huge sales than... say, mismanaging your energy, getting something awesome done, and then being absolutely knackered before it's even afternoon one day makes you a failure for the rest of your life. And you know you're not a failure, and that no matter how hard the day was, there's always tomorrow. Well, it's publishing; there's a long road ahead that calls for the next book, and the book after that, for the rest of your life. 

I know how frustrating it can be to not have reality meet your expectations, and to see others rushing by, and to be crushing yourself with the "I should be able to..." But you know what? All those people who are breezing past, they've got troubles of their own, hurts of their own, their own things that are holding them down and back in their own way. It's okay. You don't have to be perfect. You don't have to be an instant success (and the longer you hang out here, the more you'll find no writer is.) You don't have to write a book a month or put ads in everywhere and shoot your own covers while managing multiple promotions. 

All you have to do is keep refusing to give up, and do what you can do. Persistence is what it takes, and I know, because you're still here after everything life's thrown at you, that you are very experienced at grimly dragging yourself by your fingernails and sheer bloodyminded determination through day after day. You'll make it.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Alithedreamer said:


> I really struggled to finish my first novel due to a number of nervous breakdowns (hospitalisation, depression, yada yada) AND fibromyalgia. Aside from living in pain I really struggle now with the associated cognitive impairments, so I'd write then forget what I've written or get confused in the middle of it. Anyway, I published my novel around Dec 12 and after my basic expenses I was left with nothing to do marketing. It is ALOT harder than I expected.
> I spent about £18.00 on Facebook ads to promote my page and in that time I've acquired close to 800 'likes.' I've built a basic site using a Wordpress template but I'm struggling to get people to sign up. I tried to inveigle people to sign up with a contest but it didn't work.
> I've been featured in two interviews so far and I've two more on a couple blogs coming up where I'll do a giveaway. I did one Kboards ad. Waiting to do a Goodreads giveaway. I've tried to use my circles to promote it and I guess it's still early days but I'm feeling like a failure already.
> Some advice would be greatly appreciated x


You've done a lot, that's for certain. But, I didn't see anywhere in there, anything like, "I've added 20K words to my next book."

I only started in this gig about 1-1/2 years ago. I've published 5 books, have a 6th one on the way, quit a good paying job because book sales were double what I made there, spent thousands of dollars on editing, cover design, and advertising and STILL, I wonder if I'll fail at this.

I'd say you're very successful at a lot of things, but what have you written lately? Nothing, and I mean NOT. ONE. SINGLE. THING. that you do to become a successful author will cast the slightest shadow on publishing a second book. And a third. And a fourth.....


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Glenna said:


> Alithedreamer,
> I understand the fog. It happened to me post-chemo. All the clearness and crispness of multi-layered thinking of which I was so good at, disappeared into a distorted, obscuring goo. I've pushed myself to regain ground, but very nearly gave up. Yes, I now have to google around for that elusive word which never before escaped me, but, Yeah! for Google! I also print off everything I write and keep it in real file folders, according to what chapter I think the scene, event, etc. would best fit into. Yes, it is more labour intensive, however, I don't mind this approach too much, as I'm ancient and this is how I wrote before computers. It has saved me from the black hole of my computer and the frustration of forgetting. Once I flick off the computer, everything likewise disappears from my mind, but that fat pile of paper on the real desktop does not.
> 
> Keep up your work. You already have completed a book. That is certainly NOT failure!


Thanks Glena. It's hard feeling like everything takes so much longer to complete but I'm plodding along (or trying my best to!)you know having to google words when they should be flowing naturally etc. It's really frustrating but I suppose it's just what we have to deal with.


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

dgrant said:


> Hey,
> 
> Take it easy on yourself. You've gotten a book written, formatted, and published. You know how very, very many people haven't made it that far down the road?
> 
> ...


Hmm...thanks D. You said alot of very encouraging things but the last paragraph in particular really touched me. I always wanted to be something special, to do something great and then it all got ruined. I suppose with this I wish I could be very prolific and I imagined what it would be like if I am entirely honest. But I like that you said that I should do what I can do. I need to try to remember this, as I forget quite alot! thanks D


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> You've done a lot, that's for certain. But, I didn't see anywhere in there, anything like, "I've added 20K words to my next book."
> 
> I only started in this gig about 1-1/2 years ago. I've published 5 books, have a 6th one on the way, quit a good paying job because book sales were double what I made there, spent thousands of dollars on editing, cover design, and advertising and STILL, I wonder if I'll fail at this.
> 
> I'd say you're very successful at a lot of things, but what have you written lately? Nothing, and I mean NOT. ONE. SINGLE. THING. that you do to become a successful author will cast the slightest shadow on publishing a second book. And a third. And a fourth.....


Point taken Wayne. When I worked as a journalist I always believed a journalist was only as good as their last story. I still subscribe to this concept. Given some of the health challenges and other things going on it takes me a little longer to get bits done but I have started my second story.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Alithedreamer said:


> Point taken Wayne. When I worked as a journalist I always believed a journalist was only as good as their last story. I still subscribe to this concept. Given some of the health challenges and other things going on it takes me a little longer to get bits done but I have started my second story.


Excellent! That's where your future success lies. From the time I published my first to the time I published my second was 2-1/2 months and I sold a total of 23 copies. The first week after publishing the second one, I had total sales of over 100 each. Adding more titles increases sales exponentially.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> Adding more titles can increase increases sales exponentially.


There, fixed that.

It worked that way for Wayne, but it does not work that way for everyone.


----------



## Someone (Dec 30, 2011)

Really consider what Elizabeth says about the blurb. I felt the same way when I read the blurb and after running a mini-experiment, I think Eliz is really on to something.
Here's my experiment - My son is in your audience and I showed the 2 blurbs to him. He said Elizabeth's made him curious, "That might be an awesome book mom" and ( sorry ) his comment about yours was "It sounds boring, like it's all about feelings".  I told him the blurbs were for the same book and he said, "no way. If they are, the first one is better."
I hate to tell you his exact words but I think it is helpful. The blurb has to sell the book to your audience. If you know some kids who are in the age group for your audience, run your and Eliz's blurb by them and see what the kids say.
Best of luck. I LOVE your cover.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

Wayne Stinnett said:


> You've done a lot, that's for certain. But, I didn't see anywhere in there, anything like, "I've added 20K words to my next book."
> 
> I only started in this gig about 1-1/2 years ago. I've published 5 books, have a 6th one on the way, quit a good paying job because book sales were double what I made there, spent thousands of dollars on editing, cover design, and advertising and STILL, I wonder if I'll fail at this.
> 
> I'd say you're very successful at a lot of things, but what have you written lately? Nothing, and I mean NOT. ONE. SINGLE. THING. that you do to become a successful author will cast the slightest shadow on publishing a second book. And a third. And a fourth.....


Listen to this man, Ali!

I know it's a tough and often disheartening business, especially if you struggle with depression (as I do as well), but you need to keep writing. Seriously, try to compartmentalize your mind. The part that thinks about marketing and exposure and constantly second-guesses everything and is anxiously looking at sales needs to be kept the hell away from the part that creates. That's probably the most important thing I've learned since publishing my book in September.

Plus, you really never know when things can pick up. I spent the majority of December feeling down because of bad sales and a catastrophic countdown deal and then, all of a sudden, Mindguard becomes Book of the Year on Scifi365.net and sales are picking up again and I'm on top of the world. It can come from out of nowhere. But, in the meantime, I've added more than 20.000 words to my next book, just like Wayne said.

But you can't use the creative part of your mind to deal with the marketing part... keep them separated!


----------



## Alithedreamer (Sep 5, 2014)

Andrei Cherascu said:


> Listen to this man, Ali!
> 
> I know it's a tough and often disheartening business, especially if you struggle with depression (as I do as well), but you need to keep writing. Seriously, try to compartmentalize your mind. The part that thinks about marketing and exposure and constantly second-guesses everything and is anxiously looking at sales needs to be kept the hell away from the part that creates. That's probably the most important thing I've learned since publishing my book in September.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andrei.
Thanks so much everyone. Definitely alot to consider and I am xxx


----------

